# Danish Live Fire Ex



## pardus (Jun 7, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-Ay5-AY0cs&NR=1"]YouTube - Shooting cars with AT gun[/ame]


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 7, 2008)

Great Vid!..Can't beat the Oul 84:cool:


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 7, 2008)

The vehicles they used for targets and terrain they were in looked familiar, I wonder if they were in the 'box'.


----------



## pardus (Jun 7, 2008)

I was guessing A'stan...


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 7, 2008)

Yah, I don't think many Northern European countries have those fucking Russian yellow cabs on the road.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jun 8, 2008)

First time I have seen the Goose fired from the prone.  Either way it packs a punch and it is a good way to clear the sinus :)


----------

